# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  How should Macki be dealt with?

## shelley

How do you think Justin, Ali and Darlene should deal with Macki?  Do you think they should go to the Police, tell their parents, or deal with him themselves - but how?

----------


## true.moon

if i was in that situation i would tell the police
racism!

----------


## Angeltigger

I think they should have gone to the police, they could not tell their parents as they were never there- so what they did we dealt with it on their own which lead to Everything going wrong

----------


## di marco

even if their parents were there, i dont think theyd have told them

----------


## Lennie

To tell you the truth in this situation, everyone would have done the same as J and Ali, but not with the knife.

----------


## di marco

> To tell you the truth in this situation, everyone would have done the same as J and Ali, but not with the knife.


i agree with you there lennie

----------


## Lennie

> To tell you the truth in this situation, everyone would have done the same as J and Ali, but not with the knife.


But then again if someone threatened to stab/knife you then would be cautious and would to something to protect yourself but not actually use it.

----------


## di marco

> But then again if someone threatened to stab/knife you then would be cautious and would to something to protect yourself but not actually use it.


yeh youd try and protect yourself and sort it out yourself, most people wouldnt tell anyone else about it

----------


## Lennie

Thats why bullying is a big issue these days, coz of not telling anybody about it.

----------


## di marco

> Thats why bullying is a big issue these days, coz of not telling anybody about it.


yeh i know, people are too scared to tell someone in case it gets worse

----------


## Lennie

But i do get the feeling that J would have told Becca about it, if she wasnt into her wedding plans or Becca still being angry at J for stirring things between her and Jake.

----------


## di marco

> But i do get the feeling that J would have told Becca about it, if she wasnt into her wedding plans or Becca still being angry at J for stirring things between her and Jake.


yeh if becca hadnt have been angry at him for him kissing her, then i think he might have done, but then again shes a teacher and i think he wanted to sort it himself

----------


## Lennie

> yeh if becca hadnt have been angry at him for him kissing her, then i think he might have done, but then again shes a teacher and i think he wanted to sort it himself


True, but J always opened up to Becca, and i think Becca is the only person who knows Justin very well, probably even more then his own family does.

----------


## di marco

> True, but J always opened up to Becca, and i think Becca is the only person who knows Justin very well, probably even more then his own family does.


yeh thats true, i think he would have prob begged her not to tell anyone else, especially other teachers at the school

----------


## Lennie

> yeh thats true, i think he would have prob begged her not to tell anyone else, especially other teachers at the school


He would have at first, but then Becca would probably made him see sense

----------


## di marco

> He would have at first, but then Becca would probably made him see sense


yeh, he would prob have been a bit annoyed with her at first but then hed have realised she was doing it for his own good

----------


## Lennie

But wasnt the whole reason telling her, so she would do something about it - remember when Becca went to visit J the first time at the prison, Becca wished she knew and then J asked her 'what would you have done if i did tell you', Becca replied 'i would have taken you the police myself'.

----------


## di marco

> But wasnt the whole reason telling her, so she would do something about it - remember when Becca went to visit J the first time at the prison, Becca wished she knew and then J asked her 'what would you have done if i did tell you', Becca replied 'i would have taken you the police myself'.


no i think he would want to tell someone so someone knew what he was going through but i still dont think he would have wanted the other teachers at school involved

----------


## Lennie

Probably, but in the end my guess is that he would have told Becca

----------


## di marco

> Probably, but in the end my guess is that he would have told Becca


yeh i have no doubt he would have told her but i think he would have wanted her to keep it to herself

----------


## Angeltigger

He did tell her but she never did anything, she could see that macki was calling Ali a monkey

----------


## di marco

> He did tell her but she never did anything, she could see that macki was calling Ali a monkey


yes but they didnt tell her how serious it was

----------


## Angeltigger

Well they coulds not solve it on their own

----------


## Angeltigger

> even if their parents were there, i dont think theyd have told them


They would not as when Al igot beat up he never told Richard, it just boys and there silly pride (which got in the way)

----------


## di marco

> They would not as when Al igot beat up he never told Richard, it just boys and there silly pride (which got in the way)


yeh thats what i meant, they thought they could handle it and deal with it themselves and that they didnt need any help

----------


## Lennie

Especially the time where Louise caught them, i am surprised Louise hasnt mentioned this to Becca as they are friends

----------


## di marco

> Especially the time where Louise caught them, i am surprised Louise hasnt mentioned this to Becca as they are friends


when was that?

----------


## Lennie

> when was that?


Just after when J got back from footie camp, and Macki stopped Darlene in the alleyway and kicked him in the groin and then told J what she did and J went mad at her coz by doing that they will come after Ali, thats when they realised Ali had gone out, so they went to look for him, he was getting beaten up behind the chemist and Louise spotted Macki and his gang, and they quickly ran away

----------


## di marco

> Just after when J got back from footie camp, and Macki stopped Darlene in the alleyway and kicked him in the groin and then told J what she did and J went mad at her coz by doing that they will come after Ali, thats when they realised Ali had gone out, so they went to look for him, he was getting beaten up behind the chemist and Louise spotted Macki and his gang, and they quickly ran away


oh yeh i remember now thanks

----------


## Lennie

> Just after when J got back from footie camp, and Macki stopped Darlene in the alleyway and kicked him in the groin and then told J what she did and J went mad at her coz by doing that they will come after Ali, thats when they realised Ali had gone out, so they went to look for him, he was getting beaten up behind the chemist and Louise spotted Macki and his gang, and they quickly ran away


And also Macki recorded his gang beating Ali on his phone    :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> And also Macki recorded his gang beating Ali on his phone


That was sick!

----------


## di marco

> That was sick!


yeh it was, but thats the sort of thing that happens now unfortunately

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They should have told the teachers and their parents at the begining as bullies have to be taught that it is not acceptable but sadly bullies are still getting away with it

----------


## di marco

> They should have told the teachers and their parents at the begining as bullies have to be taught that it is not acceptable but sadly bullies are still getting away with it


we all know that we should tell someone that we are being bullied, we get told it numerous times at school when we are younger, and when its someone else we always says why didnt you tell someone, but the fact is hardly anyone actually tells anyone theyre being bullied, either because theyre scared of what might happen if they do or because they feel they are able to deal with it themselves

----------

